# Story? A maid and a rich girl?



## itsoktogain (May 3, 2012)

I can't remember the name, but there is a pale chubby rich girl who is taken care of by her hispanic maid and the maid's daughter. The maid's daughter and the girl have a feeder/feedee relationship at some point I believe?


----------



## silentbob (May 3, 2012)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=67893


----------

